# Gaming Rechner 4K Ultra settings Kaufberatung



## Flashdance (29. September 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Gamer PC der aktuelle Spiele bzw die demnächst erscheinenden in Ultra HD und ultra Einstellungen wiedergibt.

Ich habe 2 verschiedene Rechner gefunden und würde mir gerne eure Meinung dazu anhören welchen der beiden ihr mir empfehlen würdet bzw ob diese für gaming gut genug sind. Diesen Rechner würde ich größtenteils nutzen zum spielen und surfen. Leider kenne ich mich was PC Hardware angeht nicht so gut aus und würde mich daher über eure Beratung sehr freuen. 



*Prozessor:  Intel Core i7 8700K (3,70GHz)**Prozessorkühlung: Intel zertifizierter Kühler PWM
*
*Mainboard: MSI Z370-PC PRO**Arbeitsspeicher:  16GB DDR4 PC2400
*
*1.Festplatte: 256GB M.2 SSD*
*Grafikkarte:Nvidia 8GB RTX2080 Turing HDMI
*
*Laufwerk(e): 24x DVDRW SATA
**2. Festplatte: 1000GB SATA3
*
*Netzteil:700 Watt 12cm FAN Silent 80+ Thermaltake
**Gehäuse: Design Midi Tower RED Edition 3x 120mm FAN
**Betriebssystem: Win10 Professional 64Bit 


Oder

*

*Prozessor:  AMD Ryzen 7 2700X (8x3,70GHz / Turbo 4,30GHz) 105Watt
**Prozessorkühlung: AMD zertifizierter Wraith Spire Kühler*
*Mainboard: MSI B450M-PRO-M2 (6x USB3.1 / 6x USB2.0)
**Arbeitsspeicher:  16GB DDR4 PC2400*
*1.Festplatte: 256GB SSD M.2 (Lesen 530MB/s / schreiben 490MB/s)*
*Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 8GB RTX2080 HDMI OC*
*Laufwerk(e): 24xDVDRW SATA
**2. Festplatte: 1000GB*

*Netzteil: 700 Watt 12cm FAN Silent 80+ Thermaltake RGB
**Gehäuse: Design Midi Tower Gaming USB3.0 / SDHC Cardreader / 3x 120mm FAN red LED
**Betriebssystem: **Windows10 Pro 64Bit  incl. Produktschlüssel(ohne DVD)*


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2018)

die sind beide sehr stark, der core i7-8700k ist schneller als der Ryzen, dafür hat der Ryzen mehr Kerne, was gut sein kann, wenn der PC "halten" soll oder falls du beim Spielen auch andere Dinge nebenbei laufen hast, zB auch Aufnehmen oder so. 

Ganz allgemein könntest du halt, wenn du die Bauteile selber aussuchst, einen etwas besseren PC zusammenstellen, was das drumherum angeht - zB beim Mainboard, Netzteil, Gehäuse, Speicherplatz, RAM-Speed...   Aber fall du "Fertig-PCs" willst, wären beide ok von der Zusammenstellung. RAM könnte etwas schneller sein, ein leiserer CPU-Kühler wäre schön, größere SSD, Netzteil mit "nur" 500W, aber dafür hochwertiger...


----------



## Flashdance (29. September 2018)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ist der I7 denn viel schneller beim Gamen oder ist das nur ein minimaler Unterschied ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2018)

Flashdance schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Ist der I7 denn viel schneller beim Gamen oder ist das nur ein minimaler Unterschied ?
> 
> Liebe Grüße


  das hängt sehr vom Spiel ab, und bei 4K ist es deutlich weniger wichtig als zB bei FullHD, so dass die Wahl schwer ist. Ich bin gleich nicht mehr online
, aber falls du wegen einem bestimmten Game den PC willst, könnte man sich da genauer informieren.


----------



## Samsonetty (29. September 2018)

Moin, vom Arbeitsspeicher Empfehle ich Dir den G.Skill F4-3200 C14 -8GTZR, muss Natürlich das Board Unterstützen, aber damit hast dann einen Extrem schnellen RAM, da dieser OC ist hast du eine Grundtaktung von 2400, und im XMP Boost dann 3200.
Ich bin sowas von Zufrieden, mit meinem AMD Ryzen 5 1600x, AX370 Gaming K7 und der  Samsung 970 Evo M2.500GB, hätte ich das Geld würde ich mir noch ma die SSD Holen, und den RAM


----------



## xCJay (1. Oktober 2018)

Beide PCs sind leider nicht wirklich gut. 

PC 1:
Billiger, lauter und heißer Kühler. Grade bei dem 8700K Hitzkopf nicht zu empfehlen
Langsamer RAM, 3000Mhz+ sollten es sein
Für UHD würde ich lieber die 1080Ti nehmen, da Du 11Gb VRam statt 8Gb hast, was in UHD durchaus wichtig ist und von der Leistung her sind beide Karten ca. gleichschnell
Netzteil absoluter Billigmist, auf gar keinen Fall nehmen

PC2:
B450 Mainboard ist den 2700X ist so naja. Da sollte besser nen X470 mit besserern Spannungswandlern und Kühlern verbaut werden
Wieder langsamer RAM
Wieder 2080 und nicht 1080Ti
Wieder absolut mieses Netzteil

Ich würde es so machen:

Intel Core i7 8700K
ASRock Z370 Extreme4
16Gb DDR4 3000Mhz RAM
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
nVidia GTX1080Ti 11Gb
240Gb SSD + 1Tb HDD
Sharkoon TG5 Rot (Rot scheint Dir ja zu gefallen, wenn ich mir das Gehäuse aus deiner Zusammenstellung ansehe)
beQuiet Pure Power 10 500W
Windows 10


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Beide PCs sind leider nicht wirklich gut.
> 
> PC 1:
> Billiger, lauter und heißer Kühler. Grade bei dem 8700K Hitzkopf nicht zu empfehlen
> ...


 Das sind leider Komplett-PCs, daher kann er da nicht groß was ändern. Er hat aber zumindest einen mit schnellerem RAM gefunden, hatte mich per PN kontaktiert. Und Netzteil: gut sind die nicht, aber sie werden funktionieren, wäre ja sonst direkt ein Fall für die Gewährleistung


----------



## xCJay (1. Oktober 2018)

Ja gut, aber man kann ja dann auch was Anderes kaufen 
Muss ja nicht einer der 2 Rechner da sein


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2018)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber man kann ja dann auch was Anderes kaufen
> Muss ja nicht einer der 2 Rechner da sein


vlt ein Laden vor Ort, dann könnte man sagen "lieber 500W Marke als 700W Blender"


----------



## Flashdance (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich werde mir vermutlich doch lieber einen PC zusammenbauen lassen, eine Frage hätte ich noch, was haltet ihr von diesem Gehäuse, passen da sämtliche Teile wie Mainboard, Grafikkarte etc. rein?  Sharkoon DG7000-G


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2018)

Flashdance schrieb:


> Ich werde mir vermutlich doch lieber einen PC zusammenbauen lassen, eine Frage hätte ich noch, was haltet ihr von diesem Gehäuse, passen da sämtliche Teile wie Mainboard, Grafikkarte etc. rein?  Sharkoon DG7000-G



Das ist ziemlich gut für den Preis, und sofern du keinen Kühler mit mehr als 17,5cm Höhe einbaust, hat der auch massig Platz


----------



## Flashdance (11. Oktober 2018)

OK, dann werde ich mir sehr wahrscheinlich dieses Gehäuse kaufen. Danke für deine Antwort. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## xCJay (12. Oktober 2018)

Welche Zusammenstellung soll es denn nun werden?


----------

